# Comandante C40



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

HAs this been talked about before?

http://www.comandantegrinder.com


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, lots of hype, hipster type advertising campaign, looked interesting then had issues when released and suppliers pulled out of stocking it (I think coffee hit were to sell them). Maybe they've got things sorted now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doesn't get much love on other forums, think a new version came out which is supposed to be a bit better but still not hausgrind level.


----------



## jbviau (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, I get a kick out of the fact that "A detailed list of our worldwide dealers will soon be released" has been on that site for years. The revamped version of their C40 stumbled a bit last Dec. from what I can tell, and then Proud Mary announced an Australia-internal re-re-release last week. Let's hope a few forum rats get their hands on the latest grinders and share some info.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> HAs this been talked about before?
> 
> http://www.comandantegrinder.com


Have a look at HB forum.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks like a new version is out and is widely available from quite a few places. Did anyone try it?

http://www.comandantegrinder.com/#


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Yikes! £278.21 at Give it the Beans, are they kidding? - they might want to think again, a slightly more reasonable £189 at Coffee Hit. Think I'll be still looking at a Feldgrind.


----------

